# A Question



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Was not 100% sure where to put this question, but here it is.

I'm writing a book [fiction]. In it the main character is a selfish and vain person [don't want to give to much away]. Last night while writing and doing some notes, i just could not think what watch to give him. What does everyone think?. I am thinking something sporty and able to go with a suit, something you would buy to impress but not to expensive [around Â£1500], something the ***** you work with would buy.

Oh and im hoping to have the book done and dusted by next summer, can't say to much but it's a tour de force in crap, although my girlfriend thinks from what she has seen it's good. I think its pure crap, but in parts i think it's not bad, see how it turns out.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i like it attention to detail is all important ,my wife has written about five books now and are being sent out soon .

i would say rolex fits the bill i think or a tag .

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

'Bond' Limited edition SMP


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Well as you put it 'something the wakner you work with would buy' that'd be something so hideous I wouldn't even bring it here to sell :lol: - For Â£1500 it'd be something 'in your face' like a Breitling (more budget it'd be a Rolex)

Paul


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Krug Baumen? :huh: :lol:

Any of the 'biggies' I suppose - SMP, Rolex Sub or a Tag... Nice to see you picking out the details, it's one of the reasons that I enjoyed reading American Psycho so much, along with awakening a desire I never knew I had to listen to more Phil Collins... :lol:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Twincam said:


> .......something the ***** you work with would buy.


For fear of upsetting somebody, I'm not touching this with a 60 foot pole! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Any of the "designer" watches should fit the bill.

Gucci would probably top the list.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Its got to be gold and got to be quartz, nothing against either but someone who has expensive watch for all the wrong reasons, as above one of the designer watches.

And I know thats going to offend someone but its really not meant to.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

How about either a two tone Rolex Sub or anything by Armani to go with the suit.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> Krug Baumen? :huh: :lol:


Gets my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Fatbloke said:


> ..... got to be gold and got to be quartz ...


Yeah, like my tag - by the way if you want to give me 1500 for it ...... :lol:


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> 'Bond' Limited edition SMP


Funny but when i first thought out the book, it was very much in Mr flemings style, not anymore however.

I'm liking everyone's posts. Maybe i could give him a fake blinged up Rolex. I think in total the watch features for all of 5 minutes, although there is a few references already.

Still looking for the perfect watch, leaning towards an Omega bond


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd get him to buy a blingy thingy off CQout from one of the fakeery sellers there - there's a touch of authenticity for you - and not fleabay either :rofl: You can get a real crap bling brightlight, pannery or MOP Daytone with "diamonds" there for a few hundred quid.

(Google it if you've never been there >CQout< :lol: who hasn't?? )


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Sounds like the old 60's type gangster / spiv,

must be a second hand montre royale, or baume mercier 18ct on mesh, would have gone for patek, or jaeger,

but not enuff dosh in the pot

sam


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Breitling Navitimer or Tag Monaco.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

adrian said:


> Breitling Navitimer or Tag Monaco.


TAG gets my vote overpriced hype


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

A guy i used to work with was always hankering after TAG Monaco. He was shallow, self absorbed, easily impressed with anything shiny(new) and would fawn over his superiors.

A *****?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Is he a dodgy character? If so a nicked AP?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Rado Ceramic or Cartier :bag:


----------

